# Need help with electric mast through roof



## Mstoops (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello, I am putting a steel roof on my house. The issue I have is that my electric mast comes through my roof. I do not want to mess around with calling and having it unhooked. What I would like too do is work around this. I'm thinking I can seam 2 sheets of roofing somehow. My other idea is to start at the mast and make a seam there and work away from it. Any suggestions would be great thanks.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Cut your tin to go around the pole from the bottom. Cut the piece around the pipe so it goes under the top piece at least 12 inches. Then split the upper piece to go around the pole and over lap the lower piece by a few inches. Use a regular two piece boot and seal it like you would a vent pipe.


----------



## Mstoops (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks big Jim, next question I'm going to have a 12" split in my tin . How do I keep that from leaking?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

We don't know what you like or dislike, so it would be best if you pick one.


https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1.......0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.2IaaqKYDawA


----------



## Mstoops (Oct 19, 2017)

It has nothing to do with the boot itself. I already know I need a split boot. The question is about the tin. The tin is going to be cut to go around the mast I need to know how to seal the tin to keep leajs from getting into the 12 inch long cut.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

You might be misunderstanding the approach suggested.

There will be one piece of metal that runs from the bottom to a point about 12 inches above the mast location. This piece will require a slice of a notch to allow it to fit around the mast. The notch will run the 12 inches up the roof.
The second piece will come from the ridge down to the mast and probably a little beyond the mast. It also will be notched.
The mast will require a boot or flanged boot to cover the mast such that the mast penetration is sealed. You might also add a bead of silicone under the top sheet.

If done properly, the roof will be sealed and never leak.


----------



## Mstoops (Oct 19, 2017)

I see what your saying. Would butyl tape be better than the silicon or would both be a good idea?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Mstoops said:


> I see what your saying. Would butyl tape be better than the silicon or would both be a good idea?


Tape would be fine.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Mstoops said:


> It has nothing to do with the boot itself. I already know I need a split boot. The question is about the tin. The tin is going to be cut to go around the mast I need to know how to seal the tin to keep leajs from getting into the 12 inch long cut.


I can't believe I can't find an illustration to show you but I can't. The bottom piece of metal roofing will be cut at least 12 inches further up the roof than the mast pole sits. Cut a "U" shape and slide the tin in the "U" until the pole rests at the bottom of the "U" shape, there will be 12 inches of roofing beyond beyond the pole.

The top piece of metal roofing will have a hole the size of the pole, split the tin dead center of the hole and bend it back, slide the top piece past the pole and before you bend the tin back down, put a good bead of Butyl sealant under the slit and across the bottom under the top piece of tin. Screw the dickens out of the slit. Install the split boot following the instructions and there you have it.

I forgot, if you are installing the tin on lath, you will have to do a little blocking to make sure all edges and the boot screws will hit solid wood.

Man I am slow, I started this post and went to supper. LOL Don't use silicone, it will let loose where the butyl won't.


----------



## Mstoops (Oct 19, 2017)

I completely understand now lol. Thank you all for all the help
I couldn't find a darn thing on the web about it I've looked for a week . I knew I want the only person to ever do this lol. Thanks again


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay, my mistake. Here ya go.


----------

